# MySQL: Automatische Übersetzung "ss" <-> "ß"



## tme (14. Aug 2009)

Huhu,

ich habe mein Problem mit dem UTF8 gefunden (weiter unten als gelöst markiert). In den folgenden 4 Datensätzen sind 2 doppelte Sätze (unter der Voraussetzung, der Index läuft über alle Felder):

('187000581','ibs.simplepilot.de','Fusstützen'),
('187000581','ibs.simplepilot.de','Fußablagen'),
('187000581','ibs.simplepilot.de','Fußbanken'),
('187000581','ibs.simplepilot.de','Fußstützen'),

Ich kann also nicht anders, als davon auszugehen, dass aus irgendeinem kalten Scherz heraus MySQL das doppelte s und das ß gleichsetzt, was er in der Echtinstanz auf dem Shopserver nicht tut.

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, woher dieses Verhalten kommen kann und wie man es deaktivieren kann?

Danke.


----------



## maki (14. Aug 2009)

Scheint etwas mit der Collation und der sog. Expansion zu tun zu haben, dass MySQL "weiss" dass ss == ß ist.


----------



## musiKk (14. Aug 2009)

Irgendein Problem damit hatte letztens auch jemand hier. In der Doku lassen sich auch Informationen finden.


----------



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

Nach einem langen Wochenende haben sich dazu Neuigkeiten ergeben.

Die Datenbank wurde vom Provider ursprünglich mit dem Encoding latin1_swedish_ci eingerichtet (eine Anfrage, warum dies der Fall ist, ist offen). Dieses Backup hat ein Kollege bei sich einlesen, und zwar mit den Einstellungen

'collation_connection', 'utf8_general_ci'
'collation_database', 'latin1_swedish_ci'
'collation_server', 'latin1_swedish_ci'

Dann hat er davon ein Backup mittels MySQLAdmin erzeugt. Dieses lese ich jetzt mit genau denselben Einstellungen wie er wieder ein, also meine Version läuft jetzt auch Schwedisch. Das Einlesen bringt jetzt auch endlich keine Umlaufsprobleme oder ß <-> ss-Konvertierungsschwierigkeiten mehr mit sich. Aber trotzdem werden die Umlaute falsch eingelesen. Und das, obwohl MySQLAdmin dies mit Ex- und Import in UTF8 eigentlich zu verhindern versucht.

Eigentlich dachte ich mal, dass ich einen relativ guten Überblick habe, was Encodings abgelangt. Entweder macht MySQL hier eine geringfügig komplizierte Sache unnötig zu einem riesigen Drama oder es gibt an der ganzen Encoding-Sache noch Dinge, von denen ich nichts weiß.

Es ist zum Verzweifeln


----------

